# Which aquascape? *PICS*



## apex82

Option 1










Option 2










Also, keep the deep blue background or change to black?

Thanks


----------



## Unclejessie1967

#1 gets my vote


----------



## Pali

As mentioned in chat, option 1 is way more ballanced, I would keep option 1 forshure.


----------



## Zoban

Option 1 with maybe a few more rocks added to the right side ,

Gives more "areas" for habitat.


----------



## duds

Agree, option 1. I'd prefer a black bg, but the blue doesn't look bad.


----------



## css virginia

I like option-1....I like the 2-separate rock piles. Looks Better. J.M.O. 8)


----------



## nodima

option 1 by far looks more natural. Option 2 looks very linear and contrived.


----------



## apex82

Blue or Black background?


----------



## ebjdftw

I prefer black


----------



## iceblue

I kinda like 2. Looks more like the lake bottom next to a rocky shoreline.


----------



## GTZ

#2 with some more rocks to the right. You'll need a bigger tank soon or a smaller stocklist.


----------



## jeaninel

I like option #1. I usually prefer a black background but I really like how the blue looks in this tank.


----------



## apex82

Ok, now its between these two...

OPTION 1










OPTION 2



















Which one do you like better now!?


----------



## pomi

option 1


----------



## jeaninel

option 1


----------



## Manoah Marton

I would say option 2. It looks really neat, like a little island where your fish can retreat, kinda like a coral reef. Maybe only make the pile a little more 'disorganized'. 
Look good!

Manoah


----------



## benny71

Option 1(for sure! I love that setup) and remove the dominant demasoni that is taking over the big pile to the left.

A bigger tank or different stock is definitely going to be needed before long.


----------



## Camaro95

Option one with another plant in front of the left pile, but towards the right side of it.

You could also take those taller plants you have in option two and line them up along the back behind all of the rocks. It'll break up the monotony of the background a little bit, add a little depth to your tank and make the upper strata look less empty.


----------



## hbbyhorse

Definitely # 1


----------



## hbbyhorse

I like #1, with the blue background


----------

